# Ideal temp to promote breeding?



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey what would be an Ideal temp to promote breeding of cherrys and CRS. Also can I keep both spcs in the same tank with out interbreeding? I am looking to build a 20 gallon shrimp only tank, need some input.

Curt


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Easiest way is raise the temp a little and than do a water change with cooler water, simulating rain season. But usual they breed all the time


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

72-75f year round and when you do water changes drop the incoming water 2-4 degrees ferenheight but as previously mentioned they breed all the time as long as you are in that range. For your other question they will not interbreed.


----------



## Antiquefloorman (Nov 8, 2011)

My breeders in Taiwan keep their shrimp at 75 degrees year round. It is the optimum temp for all phases of maintenance, breeding, egg development, gestation and rearing of the offspring. I keep all of my shrimp at 75 and I am breeding BKK, PRL, and Neos.
Take care,
Tim


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Cherries I'd say around 74-78F, CRS 68-74F. These are ideal temperatures, but they can tolerate a much larger range.


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

72-74F, started with 18-20 young adults now I have over 50 shrimps within the 2-3 months span. Never changed the water, it is in a 40g breeder tank with 70% RO and 30% tap water.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys for the Input.

Curt


----------

